
Apple is reportedly putting Mac development on the back burner - bsg75
https://www.engadget.com/2016/12/20/apple-mac-development-on-the-back-burner/
======
warmfuzzykitten
Is there a shred of evidence in that article that anything has changed at
Apple? How much more on the back burner can the desktop product line be,
considering Apple already only updates the line every few years? The only
information I can glean from the recent spate of overly negative Apple
articles is, people click on them, the sites make money.

~~~
charlesism
Other than the multiple statements in Bloomberg today from anonymous sources,
there's:

\- changing the name from "Apple Computer" to "Apple Inc"

\- Tim Cook talking up the iPad as a replacement for a PC

\- a lack of new OS features in macOS that didn't begin in iOS

\- discontinuing Xserve

\- discontinuing half a dozen Mac pro apps

\- discontinuing cinema displays

\- discontinuing 17" MacBook Pro

\- letting go of Sal Soghoian, their scripting/automation guy

\- not refreshing Mac Pro in three years

\- not refreshing most other Macs in years

Put it all together, and it doesn't seem like a company that has enthusiasm
for desktop computing.

------
bsg75
Which seems contrary to [https://techcrunch.com/2016/12/19/apples-tim-cook-
assures-em...](https://techcrunch.com/2016/12/19/apples-tim-cook-assures-
employees-that-it-is-committed-to-the-mac-and-that-great-desktops-are-coming/)

~~~
andresgottlieb
The title does, the article doesn't

------
morrishopkins
I think this message is clear to developers. I have been a loyal mac user for
10 years but will be replacing my iPhone with the pixel and my next laptop
will probably be a Dell XPS 15 with 32Gb of ram running Linux. I couldn't
believe the increase in base price of the 15" given the gimmicky feature
improvements. Disappointment.

------
grumblestumble
"let me be very clear: we have great desktops in our roadmap. Nobody should
worry about that"

Sounds like that meeting with Mr. Trump included some lessons in communicating
with the public.

~~~
m-p-3
They'll make the desktop great again.

------
igrekel
the article talks about the Mac Pro, I considered it but never pulled the
trigger in part because OSX slows down dramatically when it is multitasking
too much. Using large Linux machines for computation seemed much more
appropriate.

------
msie
Tim Cook, you're slowly killing the company! Only you can save it!

